# Sharks...



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

There was an awesome looking shark at my LFS today. It was about 15" long, i forget what it was called though. DO any of you gusy have sharks or experience with marine tanks? I am thinking about setting up another tank, like a 120 g with a shark in it, because that was a sweet looking fish. Anyone know about sharks?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

probably need a bigger tank.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

does anyone know what would be the smallest shark?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> does anyone know what would be the smallest shark?


 a BABY shark!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

it was probably a Pangasius hypophthalmus or a Pangasius sanitswongi those gets really large, and as ive said before, there is no real "shark" for FW the closest relatives for sharks are the rays for FW.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Vampor said:


> it was probably a Pangasius hypophthalmus or a Pangasius sanitswongi those gets really large, and as ive said before, there is no real "shark" for FW the closest relatives for sharks are the rays for FW.


 I think he wants to set up a SW tank for a marine shark...

I'm not sure which ones stay pretty small, but I know epaulette (sp?) sharks and bamboo sharks, and some other bottom dwelling shark species are suitable for home aquariums: don't know if a 120 gallon tank is large enough, though...


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

thanks judazz, my dad wants me to get a saltwater tank, and he said he could pay for the fish if i get the tank, because he really likes the color of the fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Vampor said:
> 
> 
> > it was probably a Pangasius hypophthalmus or a Pangasius sanitswongi those gets really large, and as ive said before, there is no real "shark" for FW the closest relatives for sharks are the rays for FW.
> ...


just remember,its not just the tank..your also going to need a great filtration system with high rate overturn.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

yeah thats another question, what would i need for filtration.


----------

